

Air Force's new tool: 'We can see everything'   - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/01/01/AR2011010102645.html

======
ENOTTY
And so can Patrick Stewart: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_cwI1Xj4M>

------
jonreily
Information without action is merely trivia. Let's hope that information is
put to good use, and used for good.

~~~
locopati
This is the US military we're talking about - they're in the business of
blowing things up on behalf of US economic interests.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Is_a_Racket>

------
mcnemesis
when will the US stop? anyway the data collected is immense; probably machine
learning can help, probably something like adaptive image-capable classifiers?

